# WBT - Day One - ReelLady 20th Place.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Marcia (ReelLady) for getting off to a super start on Day one of the WBT at Lake Lewisville in Texas! She's sitting in 20th place out of 100 other lady anglers at the end of Day 1!

I believe she's 4 out of the Top 6 and at a place like Lewisville Lake that could easily be made up on Day 2!

Great job Marcia!

I also see we have Debbie Pegoli from Ohio on the NonBoater side and she's currently in 5th place!! Way to go Debbie!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal congrats


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Good job M. Any one know the other's results?????


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get 'em! She's not missing the Madness as much now I bet!!!!

Nip


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...ry?page=b_tourn_WBT_Lewisville_Day1_standings


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Go get em Marcia!!! Limit out and make the to Sunday!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Luck Marcia, you are just a hog away!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Marcia! Evidently it was a tough bite. There were only 4 limit bags and only a total of 117 fish among 100 anglers. Only around 60 even brought a fish to the scales. So the 3 fish that Marcia had sounds like a very good day.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck Marcia!! Go Get Em!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Marcia. I'll be following the results


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

good juju on its way to texas. keep up the hard work!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Way to go Marcia . Keep up the good work , we're all behind you .


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Marcia ended up with 1 fish today, finishing her up somewhere around 26th place for the tourney. Congratulations Marcia and keep up the good fishing! I can't wait to get the full writeup from you!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/wbt/news/story?page=b_tourn_WBT_Lewisville_Day2_standings

Debbie Pegoli from Ohio, Day 2 leader on the NonBoater side!! Congratulations. Does anyone know Debbie, is she on this site? 

That's great that we have 2 lady anglers fishing the WBT! Hopefully sometime they will televise the events.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep on catching fish Marcia! All the persistence will pay off one of these days!!!! Congrats on a solid tournament...


----------

